# Who is in the Mid South ?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Me for a start ! 8) Just East of Southampton


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Texas any good??? : 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Odd I thought there was at least one more Southerner down here ! :


----------



## Tee (Jun 3, 2003)

... just up the road. Chichester.

Tee


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

And another 'ampshire 'og.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> And another 'ampshire 'og.


Oink Oink ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm sumwhere between the Pompey Skates and the Soton Scummers.

Tin hat required.......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I'm sumwhere between the Pompey Skates and the Soton Scummers.
> 
> Tin hat required.......


 Certainly is around there mate !


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Expected my car to have bullet holes (like on yours John) after that comment. :

Not being a Hants born and bred, it is amazing to see how tribal the Skates, Turks and Scummers can be....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Expected my car to have bullet holes (like on yours John) after that comment. :
> 
> Not being a Hants born and bred, it is amazing to see how tribal the Skates, Turks and Scummers can be....


Rich, please translate ? :-[


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

John - translation needs to be in the flame room so will send you IM

Richard


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

That bad eh..?


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

East Preston, East of Littlehampton


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi mate, then make sure you get along to the monthly Hants meet usually near Winchester area or there is one at Godalming which could be nearer. But DEF get to the AGM at Burghley above Peterborough this weekend , see events section!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm on the Hants, Surrey, West Sussex border - Godalming or Winchester both near me. When are the meets?

N


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

Worthing, West Sussex.

John_wintle : we're almost neighbours. My daughter used to go to school in EP.

Marco.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I'm on the Hants, Surrey, West Sussex border - Godalming or Winchester both near me. When are the meets?
> 
> N


Hi Nic, watch the posts in the Events room mate.
The Hants meet will be about the 29 July, think the Godalming one is a week before.
Nice to see a red TTR down here !Specially one with the optional sunroof too !


----------

